# Cutest Dog Competition



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

EDITED TO ADD:
WooHoo his picture is finally up!! Here's the link if you would like to vote for my little Jett-ster.  
VOTE FOR JETT!!! Cutest Dog Competition

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok so I see in the Picture Section where someone entered all of her dogs and is dontating a portion if she wins to rescue. I've never entered a photo contest before....ever. So I would really like to enter but feel bad because of this other person. Is it wrong to enter? And if it's ok to enter, which picture should I enter? I work with rescue too  

Happy Flippin' Halloween
[attachment=55830:SMHappyF...alloween.jpg]



Who is that behind those Foster Grants?
[attachment=55831:ZoeJett2.jpg]




Or my siggy?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

#1 :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you should do it -- demi is in it too - there are a bunch of dogs on all the groups in it  it is a lot of fun


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i think you should do it!  Mia is in it too...I dont think any of us pet owners really care about winning or prizes..we just want to enter our furkids into something for fun! If you enter, I would totally vote your your babies! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I would do it, #2 picture.

I also entered Breeze in it the very first day it started as I am always on that site, but I didn't post it. I just did it for fun to see what would happen and I wanted to share her sweet face.

So don't feel bad, you are proud of your babies, as you should be. I would think if any of us would win that we would share with the rescue situation.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol... ok thanks! But which one should I enter?

#1 Happy Flippin' Halloween

#2 Who is that behind those Foster Grants?

#3 (my siggy) But I don't wanna pose for a picture!

btw....thanks Maggie!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Can we vote for more than one a day? I'd vote for all! I can't decide which one of your pics I like the best because I like them all! It's a toss up between the foster grants and the siggy pics - I think. lol

Linda


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 14 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817747


> Can we vote for more than one a day? I'd vote for all! I can't decide which one of your pics I like the best because I like them all! It's a toss up between the foster grants and the siggy pics - I think. lol
> 
> Linda[/B]


Yes, you can vote for more than one a day!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 14 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817739


> i think you should do it!  Mia is in it too...I dont think any of us pet owners really care about winning or prizes..we just want to enter our furkids into something for fun! If you enter, I would totally vote your your babies! :wub: :wub:[/B]


I found Mia and voted for her! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 14 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817736


> you should do it -- demi is in it too - there are a bunch of dogs on all the groups in it  it is a lot of fun[/B]


I found Demi and voted for her also! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Do it, Crystal! And I say #1!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Go for it, Crystal ... and I bet you can guess my favorite! :yes:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jett, Jett, Jett........oh Please!!!!! I'll vote for him every single day for the rest of my life!!!!!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I really like #3!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 14 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817748


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 14 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817747





> Can we vote for more than one a day? I'd vote for all! I can't decide which one of your pics I like the best because I like them all! It's a toss up between the foster grants and the siggy pics - I think. lol
> 
> Linda[/B]


Yes, you can vote for more than one a day!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Then I need the link for everyone's photo so I can vote for all! Alice, I had the one for Mia and now I can't find it. 

Linda


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much 

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 14 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817750


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 14 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817736





> you should do it -- demi is in it too - there are a bunch of dogs on all the groups in it  it is a lot of fun[/B]


I found Demi and voted for her also! :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 14 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817718


> Ok so I see in the Picture Section where someone entered all of her dogs and is dontating a portion if she wins to rescue. I've never entered a photo contest before....ever. So I would really like to enter but feel bad because of this other person. Is it wrong to enter? And if it's ok to enter, which picture should I enter? I work with rescue too
> 
> Happy Flippin' Halloween
> [attachment=55830:SMHappyF...alloween.jpg]
> ...



There is no question in my mind but the picture of the Halloween Costume~~~That is the cutest pic I have EVER seen!!!! I love it!!!! Anybody can enter the contest, so I would not worry.................


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey is in it too. It's just something fun for us to do! I love pic #1  So cute!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I LOVEEE Jett! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I vote for #1. That is one cute pic. They are all awesome pics, but #1 stands out in cuteness, and will draw attention.


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

Go ahead and enter! It's not going to hurt anybody's feelings... :hugging: 

Hey, we all love our dogs and who couldn't use a million dollars????  (Minus the taxes and donations).

I have a pic entered too :yes: 

You should not feel a bit guilty! :no2:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Crystal, I love all the pics....and LOVE#1 especially. Yes, enter...and don't feel guilty at all :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

#1, definitely!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I've never entered Zippy in anything either. I try to vote though anytime I have a request. I forget the name of the last site I tried to vote in, but never could figure out how to vote on it. It ended up that somehow it looked like I had to register on the site, and Zippy ended up with a long list of friends, and just turned into a fiasco lol.

I would enter..heck, why not. If a portion is going to ANY rescue site, then your friend is going to understand and appreciate that. No doubt about it.

I vote for the first picture.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't feel guilty at all. Do it. You know I love your siggy Chrystal, but now you've thrown in that adorable picture of Jett I always loved. I think I'd enter #1 and use your siggy the next time. Good luck! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love #1 the Halloween picture!!! :wub: Jett is adorable!! :wub: 

Don't feel guilty...I just entered Abbie. We just need a link so we can vote for Jett because I searched couldn't find him. :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 14 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817827


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 14 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817748





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 14 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817747





> Can we vote for more than one a day? I'd vote for all! I can't decide which one of your pics I like the best because I like them all! It's a toss up between the foster grants and the siggy pics - I think. lol
> 
> Linda[/B]


Yes, you can vote for more than one a day!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Then I need the link for everyone's photo so I can vote for all! Alice, I had the one for Mia and now I can't find it.  


Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh PLAHEEZE do! It's takes forever to find all the fluffs entered into this. Some names have over 100 pupsters pics! :shocked: You will make it a seperate thread won't you? :biggrin: 

Crystal, Pic #1 is the one to go for!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

They are all too "flippin'" adorable, but #1 is the most eye catching and melts my heart! I'm going to the other thread for the links to vote for everyone who entered fluffs!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just entered this morning but I guess it won't show up for 24 hours. And I just read that each week you can choose a different photo to be entered!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

All three are good but that first one is SO cute ! . Adorable really.....the second really cute etc. Love the siggy too. 
But I'd go with #1. When I saw it the first time (maybe on your gallery ages ago) I thought I want that costume for Jodi.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

#1 soooo cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You know that first pictureis the one that sooooo reminds me of Benny! Of course I voted for our Jett boy!!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just voted...he has alot of votes already.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

oh he is SOOO CUTE :wub: :wub: :wub: 

i adore that pic. i voted


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Totally cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I voted!!!! Go Jett!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Go Jett! :chili: We voted!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Go Jett! :chili: We voted! 


edit: oops sorry for the glitch that caused the double post.


----------

